# winter reading suggestions?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I've never been much of a reader (rest of my family devours books). No interest in fiction, but last couple of years I've tackled a few biographies (not saying which ones as it might pigeon-hole me😙).
Anyone one have any good suggestions I might consider for this winter?
Looking for well-written & reaearched material.
I will say, I'm partial to famous people from the worlds of music & the arts, and sports, but not limited to those areas alone. Zero interest in any political stuff.
Suggestions welcomed!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ An Inconvenient Truth: The Planetary Emergency of Global Warming and What We Can Do About It - by Al Gore, if not read. If read, re-read?


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ An Inconvenient Truth: The Planetary Emergency of Global Warming and What We Can Do About It - by Al Gore, if not read. If read, re-read?


fiction


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

I was going to suggest Game Of Thrones since winter is coming. However that is fiction.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ An Inconvenient Truth: The Planetary Emergency of Global Warming and What We Can Do About It - by Al Gore, if not read. If read, re-read?


good lord! im looking for something to READ, not put me to sleep...zzz... 
besides , wasnt he in politics for a while?


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

This looks like a good book to read.

https://malwarwickonbooks.com/problem-solvers/

Not a book but one should check out Drain the Oceans on National Geographic Channel. This TV series is really interesting on finding out what is on the bottom of oceans, seas and lakes.

http://natgeotv.com/ca/drain-the-oceans


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

i guess recommending books is like recommending movies or music or art.....to each his own.
as my mother used to say: "There's no accounting for taste"


----------



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

This was an easy read an interesting.
https://www.amazon.ca/Magna-Man-Roa...qid=1536883057&sr=8-2&keywords=frank+stronach


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> i guess recommending books is like recommending movies or music or art.....to each his own.
> as my mother used to say: "There's no accounting for taste"


 Might get better results if you told us topics of interest & or goals you want to achieve


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

lonewolf :) said:


> Might get better results if you told us topics of interest & or goals you want to achieve


thought I did...in original post...


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The Perfect Storm by Sebastian Junger, 

I read The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich a long time ago and remember it as a very interesting book.

Anything written by :

Pierre Berton, Farley Mowat, Jack London, Robert Service.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

sags said:


> The Perfect Storm by Sebastian Junger,
> 
> Anything written by :
> 
> Pierre Berton, Farley Mowat, Jack London, Robert Service.


which of those fall into aotobiography / biography category?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Most famous authors have biographies, although they would likely be much less interesting than the books they authored.

I haven't read his biography, but I heard George Chuvalo speak about his life in a high school auditorium. It was an incredibly emotional experience. 
I think few people know that he is such a powerful speaker and spends so much of his time talking to young people. 

Perhaps his biography would be as riveting.

https://www.amazon.ca/Chuvalo-Fight...ocphy=9001069&hvtargid=pla-293946777986&psc=1


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

ok...full disclosure...they last 3 books i read (& enjoyed) were keith richards "A Life" (or whatever) - gotta love keef!
a big fat biography of john lennon (i dont think id take to him...but still...The Beatles, right?), 
and a book by carlos castaneda (peyote! whew!)

so...now that i've kinda "pigeon-holed" myself ...any suggestions????


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenence. Lots of people who read Carlos Castaneda probably read this book. Plus its from the era of music you like.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks Pluto... I knew if I mentioned the last couple books i read, i'd get these types of suggestions...scanned thru it a long time ago!
NOTE: please- no one recommend Kerouac's "On The Road" either ...or anything by alan ginsburg...!LOL !:nevreness:


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Just started "Principles" by Ray Dalio. So far appears to be a worthwhile read.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Came out last month:
21 Questions for the 21St Century - by Yuval Noah Harari.

This review provides some context: https://journalingonpaper.com/2018/...ns-for-the-21st-century-by-yuval-noah-harari/


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Jarg, full disclosure but I am a huge fan of Eric Clapton. Some years back I bought Crossroads and devoured it. In fact, I’ve actually reread it a couple of time. Highly recommended.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dilbert said:


> Jarg, full disclosure but I am a huge fan of Eric Clapton. Some years back I bought Crossroads and devoured it. In fact, I’ve actually reread it a couple of time. Highly recommended.


ol' slowhand eh?.......hmmmmm...thanks dilly)


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> ol' slowhand eh?.......hmmmmm...thanks dilly)


Cool, make sure you have some Pizza Pizza pizza while reading....


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Don't know if you will find anything along your lines, but BookBub is a great way to get some very low cost ebook reading. You choose your interests and they email you daily with 5 or 6 books they think you may find interesting. You need to have a Kobo, Amazon, iTunes or Google Play account - you buy the books from them.

Not much mainstream, but I have found some really good reading from authors I had never heard of. 

Sign up here (no costs) https://www.bookbub.com


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> good lord! im looking for something to READ, not put me to sleep...zzz...
> besides , wasnt he in politics for a while?


... non-fiction, non political, "exciting" read ... hmmm... how about this one? Comes with out of this world pics too ... :satellite:

*CHASING NEW HORIZONS: INSIDE THE EPIC FIRST MISSION TO PLUTO
byAlan Stern, David Grinspoon*


----------



## ashanimatarage (Dec 31, 2018)

The Perfect Storm by Sebastian Junger I love this book and I would like to suggest this book!! :nevreness:


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

So since this thread has been revived, how about telling us what you ended up choosing jargey3000.

I didn't respond to this thread as I felt it was too broad a question to begin with. That's because I read an average of say 3 books per week and trying to pin down a suggestion to one or two books in any category simply isn't possible for me. I'd have to give you a list as long as your arm and a simple Google search will do that just as well for you.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

The Spy and the Traitor. Non fiction. Macintyre Excellent.....especially if you like John Le Carre


----------

